# I search for Schlüter tractors in USA and Canada.



## M from Germany (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello!

My name is Martin, i come from Germany. I hope you can help me to find Information about Schlüter tractors which were exported from Germany to USA and Canada in the 1970s and 80s.

Pics are very welcome.

Thanks for help and best regards,

M(artin) from Germany


----------



## M from Germany (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm still searching...


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Martin, 

I've found a web-site dedicated to the Schluter tractor and I can understand your interests...they made some very unusual and beautiful tractors!

I'm afraid the site's language is either English or Italian...but here is where the complete history <through years 1867-1997> and an extensive gallery is located:

http://digilander.libero.it/delfoweb/pages/english.htm

Hope this helps with your quest


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Those are good looking tractors! 

Martin do you own one or just like to research them? I thought it was interesting how big the "compact" tractors were. They seem a lot bigger than compact tractor here in the US. With the cabs they remind me of Caseman's 790 (or maybe ot was a 960?? its hell getting old) 

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum Martin!arty:


----------



## M from Germany (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you mark777 for linking this site. Schlüter tractors are really unusual!

chrpmaster, thank you for your welcoming. We own two Schlüter tractors, a "Comact 750 V" and a "Super 1500 TVL". I have a problem to image a "Caseman's", i think i never had seen such a tractor...

What do you mean with "it was interesting how big the compact tractors were"? Do you wanna know how big are the engines were? The biggest "Schlüter Compact" was the 1350TVL with a MAN-Engine and 130 PS (128,22hp).

I hope you can read my post...


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Martin,

Here's one more link that should help you with specifications. According to TractorData.com there were 108 different models manufactured by Schulter:

http://www.tractordata.com/td/schluter.html


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Martin 

I was referring to the how big these tractors are compared to what we call "compact tractors" in the US. Here compact tractor are much smaller and have engines of 25-50 horsepower.

Andy


----------

